

Red and Green Callbacks - timcraft
http://joearms.github.com/2013/04/02/Red-and-Green-Callbacks.html

======
coolsunglasses
I really like that Joe is actively reaching out to programmers and preaching
the good word, but the take-away for blue collar programmers like me isn't
"use Erlang", it's "use Go or Clojure".

